# Friday?



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyone headed out Friday with room for one? Would help with gas$, bait, and clean up the boat upon return. Friday weather looks better then this weekends so I thought someone might make a run out with a little extra room. Not going out after anythibg specific just wanna get some lines wet. Feel free to PM or Call/text anytime

EJ 4238952496


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Tomorrow is looking nice! no one going?!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*see my post*

I f I get enough interest I will be going tomorrow ed 857 1039


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Regrets only. Will view the Pass on the way to the office though...that's when it'll kick in.

catch 'em up.


----------

